# New LD ads



## Railbender (Feb 9, 2007)

From today's Amtrak press release:

February 9, 2007

 Amtrak to Launch Winter/Spring Ad Campaign Focusing on the Experience of Long Distance Train Travel  

Arnold's new work takes the consumer inside the train

WASHINGTON, DC – Amtrak today launches the first ad of its Winter/Spring Long Distance campaign that incorporates new illustrations from San Francisco-based artist Michael Schwab. A favorite of Amtrak, Schwab’s dramatic landscapes hark back to the romance and adventure of train travel posters of the early 1900s.

Unlike previous images Schwab has created for Amtrak, the new images used in the campaign transport the audience from landscapes seen from the train to the unique experiences on board the train.

The ad concepts boast headlines such as “Practice random acts of travel” and “Have an out-of-car experience,” and feature Amtrak travelers sharing a bottle of wine, relaxing with a book or simply enjoying the scenery. In addition, the ads include sample fares for travel between specific city pairs to illustrate that train travel is a viable alternative to driving or flying.

“When taking a trip on a long distance train, the journey is as much as part of the overall experience as the destination,” said Darlene Abubakar, Amtrak’s Director of National Advertising and Promotion. “This new ad campaign provides a little insight into that experience.”

Within the travel industry, research continues to show that travelers are staying closer to home. They are taking less vacation time, and therefore, how they spend their leisure time has grown more critical.

“Amtrak’s challenge is to create relevance in peoples’ lives by communicating that the journey on board the train is an enjoyable part of the overall travel experience,” said Arnold Managing Partner and Chief Creative Officer Woody Kay.

Arnold’s multi-media campaign builds reach and frequency by using media vehicles such as Television, Captivate, Radio and Print to drive new customer acquisition and existing customer consideration. There is also a sufficient online presence in addition to strategic placement on interactive vehicles to help drive additional traffic to Amtrak.com.

I have really appreciated the artwork by Michael Schwab on other Amtrak ventures... Has anyone seen any of the above-mentioned ads? I would love to see the artwork described, if so... I tried an internet search for these, to no avail.


----------



## crack_baby_crack (Feb 13, 2007)

Go here and scroll down. Very Agatha Christie..!


----------

